# Yellow Perch ..........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 4, 2020)

Applied on a piece of Curly Maple finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method. 
All ready to install Sierra series pen fittings. 
Image applied on both side so it works for either a righty or lefty. 
Shipping today. 

Les


----------

